# Coconut Lime Verbena!!!!



## MrsFusion (Oct 25, 2010)

I just soaped this...and man....it smells so YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayougirl (Oct 25, 2010)

My DH brought me a little hotel soap that smelled like this.  I ordered some fragrance oil and everyone loves it.  I've since made another batch, it smells great and sticks well in CP.


----------



## ilove2soap (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 26, 2010)

Who makes it?  I love the smell of lemon verbena, so I'm sure this is something I would like.


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 26, 2010)

I got mine from WSP.

www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2010)

I did not like the one from WSP. I used it in a CP salt bar 1 oz ppo and the scent faded right away, completely gone within two weeks. I also didn't feel like it smelled close enough to BBW's original. 
The one from NG is a lot closer and has really stuck around!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 28, 2010)

peaks! yum.


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds really nice! I haven't been able to find a good supplier of FO over here yet. :-(


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 28, 2011)

I was going through my old posts...and I have to say...

I soaped this 4 months ago...and it still smells AWESOME!!!

Might be the only FO I continue to order from WSP.


----------



## dubnica (Feb 28, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> peaks! yum.



yep!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 1, 2011)

Tasha you and I must have just got a bad batch from wsp because I had the same experience when I made mine, a week-2 into cure and the scent was completely gone.


----------

